# Questions to ask when looking to purchase a used enlarger



## keedokes (Apr 19, 2007)

That's the title of my essay.

Anyone want to fill in the body?  I'm going over to look at a Beseler 23c tomorrow, and it's been awhile since I've been in the darkroom.  I've never owned an enlarger of my own.  So what do I ask this dude?  If it turns out to be in good condition, this should be a pretty good deal.  

So can you finish my homework for me?


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 19, 2007)

Check to make sure the bellows are in good shape.  Make sure all of the adjustments work correctly.  23Cs are known to require rebuilds of their focusing mechanism--not a whole lot of work, but something to consider.  Check the lens.  Also look for a lot of dust.  Open the condenser and see.  Mine was FULL of crap when I got it.  Not that big of a deal, but still worth looking into.


----------



## Torus34 (Apr 20, 2007)

Be sure that the power supply is included in the deal [if the enlarger requires one] and that it works properly.

Make sure that you know which bulb the enlarger uses and confirm a source of supply for a replacement if needed.

If the enlarger is a 'color head' type, check the operation of the filter dials.

If the enlarger is not of the color head type, check to see if a set of VC filters is included.

Check to see that the lens [or lenses] is [are] included.  Be sure that the lens is correct for the enlarger.  A 75mm or longer fl lens is not the one which should be included in an enlarger intended for 35mm.


----------



## Steph (Apr 20, 2007)

Also, check that a negative carrier is included in the sale.


----------

